# Bar Tape Thread



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

What bar tape do you use? and what have you tried and what is/was good/bad?


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I used Cinelli cork gel tape for years. Then last year, I built up a new bike and decided to try Fizik tape, which I left on all year. 

It "lasted all year" as I have several bikes to spread the miles over.

Anyway, last week I put new Cinelli cork gel tape on that bike and rode it 68 miles on Saturday.

Wow. Why did I leave the Fizik crap on there so long? I guess I'm too cheap to admit my mistake but now I know. Some things work and shouldn't be experimented with.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Mr. 138 has had the same metallic gray Fizik wrap on his bars for about two years now, and it looks the same as it did the day I put it on!


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

Andrea138 said:


> Mr. 138 has had the same metallic gray Fizik wrap on his bars for about two years now, and it looks the same as it did the day I put it on!


can u post some pictures if u have, or take some close ups?


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

MerlinAma said:


> I used Cinelli cork gel tape for years. Then last year, I built up a new bike and decided to try Fizik tape, which I left on all year.
> 
> It "lasted all year" as I have several bikes to spread the miles over.
> 
> ...


what made the Cinelli tape that much better than the Fizik? i've heard some good stuff about Fizik tape..


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> Mr. 138 has had the same metallic gray Fizik wrap on his bars for about two years now, and it looks the same as it did the day I put it on!


It wasn't the looks, it was the feel. 

And it is always white.

And yes, I'm still really talking about bar tape.  

On reason I tried the Fizik tape was based on some suggestions here. I just didn't think it was as comfortable as Cinelli tape.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I like ProRace Eleganza, wears well, comfortable to me:


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

This is two year old Cinelli cork. I clean it with a drop of Dawn and a fingernail brush:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> I like ProRace Eleganza, wears well, comfortable to me:



+1....If i don't use Brooks leather tape, I use ProRace..


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

It's not really close, but this is the best I can come up with unless I break out the camera...


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> I like ProRace Eleganza, wears well, comfortable to me.........


I really like the look!


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah, the Fizik is not very padded, but I think the grip is fabulous. I've (successfully!) sprinted in the rain on it. I save the padding for my gloves.


----------



## tsutaoka (Mar 4, 2005)

Andrea138 said:


> Yeah, the Fizik is not very padded, but I think the grip is fabulous. I've (successfully!) sprinted in the rain on it. I save the padding for my gloves.


+1 here. i use the fizik black mircotex tape and really like it too...i raced in the rain this sunday and grip was great


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Have used the Fizik and the Pro branded tape for quite a while.
As mentioned by others the Fizik is pretty thin and for this reason I have been double layering it. I love how it does not get as dirty as some of the cork tape (especially seeing as though I like white bar tape).
Recently I purchased some of the Fizik Dual bar tape which was a fun experiment and feels a little thicker than the standard Fizik. I ahave still double layered it though as I like a good chunky grip.
I also have some Lizard Skins DSP which I will try once I am bored with my Cat in a Hat bars. It feels nice and tacky to touch, much like some MTB grips I have used.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've used a bunch of different tapes through the years. I used to use *Cinelli *exclusively but, IMO, their quality has become worse and worse over the past 6-7 years. 

*Deda* is good, but short. If you make an error taping it you'll be doing it again. It doesn't give you an extra inch to play with. Comfy though - I like it.

*Fizik *is, IMO, the best! It looks good, installs easily, and is very comfy. It gives terrific grip in any and all weather conditions. Kinda pricey though.

A friend of mine has some kind of Specialized tape that looks and feels like Fizik. I've never tried it.


----------



## muscleendurance (Jan 11, 2009)

whatever ones in stock, its bar tape ffs!


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I am a fan of Fizik


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I like Cinelli cork but I have Specialized Roubaix tape on a couple of bikes and I'm liking it too. I have black on my Lemond and white on the wife's (she hasn't complained about it) I just put some red on the Seven. It also cleans up well with dish soap and a soft brush.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I have Brooks on my Bianchi, this will be my 3rd season coming up, I love the way it feels.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I like old fashioned cloth tape- it wears like iron and no matter how much I sweat, it never gets slippery.

'Course, it's got zero padding.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Note: This is the kind of thread that folks in The Lounge have a field-day with! But @#%$! them...

Cinelli Cork on the Bianchi (Celeste of course!).

Got a Fizik saddle for my Spec and will probably install the matching Fizik tape that came with it - 
might add some padding before taping.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Note: This is the kind of thread that folks in The Lounge have a field-day with! But @#%$! them...


Wait, what?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Cinelli was more comfortable, but Fizik looks much better and lasts longer.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Note: This is the kind of thread that folks in The Lounge have a field-day with! But @#%$! them...
> 
> Cinelli Cork on the Bianchi (Celeste of course!).
> 
> Got a Fizik saddle for my Spec and will probably install the matching Fizik tape that came with it - might add some padding before taping.



What?

Are you? By any chance?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Velo Orange leather...stuff feels great.


----------



## ncvwnut (Oct 15, 2008)

I have SRAM tape on my steel bike and Cinelli on my CF bike. I really like the feel of Cinelli tape. It has a feel very much like the overgrips that I use on my tennis racquets. The SRAM tape does not have much cushion and feels a bit plastic-y imho. I have felt the Fizik and Deda tapes but they don't feel as good to me. I guess I need to try them before I rule them out.


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

OK I'm sorry to be clueless: what's the string stuff that Bocephus and Touch0Gray are using (instead of? on top of?) tape at the ends?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Anyone put tape over tape for extra padding?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

MontyCrisco said:


> OK I'm sorry to be clueless: what's the string stuff that Bocephus and Touch0Gray are using (instead of? on top of?) tape at the ends?


Twine. It can be had in hemp or waxed and it works very well. I use the black waxed with a syn leather cover. It looks great. My dad uses the hemp with cloth tape and coats it with shellac. Classic


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

A from Il said:


> Twine. It can be had in hemp or waxed and it works very well. I use the black waxed with a syn leather cover. It looks great. My dad uses the hemp with cloth tape and coats it with shellac. Classic


I put some electrical tape below the hemp....just in case. Probably should shellac the hemp, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

jlandry said:


> Anyone put tape over tape for extra padding?



No but I have some thin gell pads under my Fizik tape.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

pulser955 said:


> No but I have some thin gell pads under my Fizik tape.


You can also cut up some trashed tubes and tape strips of that on for padding...gets a bit bulky though IMO.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*NutZ!*



A from Il said:


> What?
> 
> Are you? By any chance?


Yeah.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

I was unaware that you could purchase padding to go under the tape. I have been looking for a solution to hand pain, maybe it would help. I have a cyst/tendon growth where my fingers meet my palm and it can be sensitive at times. I'm thinking the Fizik tape recommended in this thread plus some padding might work ok.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I just finished up a set of syn Bontrager with hemp too.... Black, I was GOING to use red but I could only find the red in variety paks and would have needed 2 ....to the tune of 16 bucks for the hemp...NO WAY....if I'm paying that much for hemp..............never mind


----------



## MontyCrisco (Sep 21, 2008)

A from Il said:


> Twine. It can be had in hemp or waxed and it works very well. I use the black waxed with a syn leather cover. It looks great. My dad uses the hemp with cloth tape and coats it with shellac. Classic


OMG, so awesome. The other lamers at the Tuesday night "B" crit are gonna be amazed!


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim311 said:


> I was unaware that you could purchase padding to go under the tape. I have been looking for a solution to hand pain, maybe it would help. I have a cyst/tendon growth where my fingers meet my palm and it can be sensitive at times. I'm thinking the Fizik tape recommended in this thread plus some padding might work ok.


This is what I'm using and I'm happy with it.

http://www.rei.com/product/738104


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

Jim311 said:


> I was unaware that you could purchase padding to go under the tape. I have been looking for a solution to hand pain, maybe it would help. .......


I had hand problems years ago and wore every kind of gel glove (Spenco, etc), tried a Roubaix road fork, and every other solution without much success.

When Specialized came out with Body Geometry gloves, I tried them even though I thought they wouldn't work. But they did. Only glove I used since.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I am going this route next. http://www.velo-orange.com/elsebarco.html


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Got to admit that looks sweet!


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

rward325 said:


> Got to admit that looks sweet!


I have seen them and the black is killer looking and matches a black leather saddle perfectly.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

jlandry said:


> Anyone put tape over tape for extra padding?


Yep, I use double layers of tape on my bike.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Using SRAM bar tape right now. Will see how it feels once the weather turns for the better.


----------



## LOUISSSSS (Dec 14, 2009)

how is the S-Works Cork Tape? i'm new to road biking, and i dunno if i will get hand pain or not. i've only ridden my bike less than 10 miles on 2 separate rides. 

I currently have the stock tape that came on my Tricross. The S-Works tape supposedly dampens vibrations, do you guys suggest a newb get that over the thin leather Fizik tape even tho it looks better and grips better?

PS. LBS is charging $10 installed for the S-Works tape


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

pulser955 said:


> This is what I'm using and I'm happy with it.
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/738104


Thanks for the link. You apply it on the tops of the bars, and on the flat section of the drops I assume? Or is that personal preference?


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Jim311 said:


> Thanks for the link. You apply it on the tops of the bars, and on the flat section of the drops I assume? Or is that personal preference?


Yea you can do ether I only put it on the bar tops. I don't really have any problems when I'm in the drops. The gel has a sticky back that helps it stick to the bars.


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Gel Pads*



pulser955 said:


> This is what I'm using and I'm happy with it.
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/738104


Do they sell the gel pads by themselves, or do you have to buy the tape as well?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I believe specialized sell what the call "Bar phat" or at least they used to. Another suggestion , cut several lengths of get tap (old tape will do) and use some electrical tape to hold it on LENGTHWISE on the part of the bar that you are putting the pressure on. This eliminates the bulk of the double wrap all the way around yet adds the padding. I don't do this because I don't feel like I need the padding (good gloves) but have tried it. I find that since I have small hands, if the bar gets too big around, my hands fatigue very rapidly.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Touch0Gray said:


> I believe specialized sell what the call "Bar phat" or at least they used to. Another suggestion , cut several lengths of get tap (old tape will do) and use some electrical tape to hold it on LENGTHWISE on the part of the bar that you are putting the pressure on. This eliminates the bulk of the double wrap all the way around yet adds the padding. I don't do this because I don't feel like I need the padding (good gloves) but have tried it. I find that since I have small hands, if the bar gets too big around, my hands fatigue very rapidly.


+1, but if you do need padding some used tubes cut to shape and taped on underneath the tape where you need padding work just fine and don't cost you anything.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

yeah, same thing I am suggesting with the old bar tape.....I got more old bat tape than old tubes......meh...maybe not


but when i am re-wrapping i always have some right there tangles around my feet


----------



## Jim311 (Sep 18, 2009)

LostViking said:


> Do they sell the gel pads by themselves, or do you have to buy the tape as well?


I found them available by themselves on Qbike.


----------



## mike868y (Jun 14, 2009)

Anyone ever try Bontrager Grippy tape? Just picked some up for this season, excited to try something new.


----------



## Rob_P (Jul 3, 2010)

My first attempt at bar tape! 
Fi'zi:k Microtex Dual:tape, blue and white. The ergo bump on the Ritchey Pro Biomax made it tricky...


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

I use the fizik tape as well. I hate really thick tape. 

On a related note, does anyone know where I could find purple bar tape?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Started with the Spesh Roubaix tape and Bar Phat wasn't too bad. Then to the Fizik Microtex...did not like it...way too thin. 

Now double wrapped with some Cervelo tape I got for 5 bux and Stella Azzura Elegante tape on top. So far this is the best feeling setup for me.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I might've posted in this thread, but I went back to Fizik after a short stint with SRAM. The latter left unpleasant chunks of foam all over my bars whereas Fizik leaves virtually nothing. I'm a fan of thin tape, and am inclined to ride without gloves until the hands get super sweaty or cold. 

Right now I'm using their chalk white tape, which has a bit of a soft texture as opposed to their shiny/smooth grey color. Stays clean easily.


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW a lot of Fizik Microtex fans out there. I used to be one of those but since I tried Lizard Skins DSP 1.8 handlebar tape I am not going back to Fizik. This tape just simply rule it has this cushion feel very, very nice and confortable too.:thumbsup:


----------



## mikeharper123 (Jan 14, 2009)

I use Shimano PRO tape. It's hard to find, but it dampens just the right amount that I ride it without gloves. I haven't found a tape better and I have tried many of them (fizik, all kinds of specialized, cinelli)


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

For fans of thick tape - I use and recommend Serfas it's chunky and soft to the touch even with a tight wrap, with or without gloves. Lasts forever, easy to clean and is < $10 a roll. I have mine braided so it is extra thick.

Other I have tried:
Cinelli cork - easy to tear, discolors quickly
Cinelli Synthetic Cork - much like Serfas - but costs more, not as thick.
Bontrager - With a tight rap it feels hard, although it is easy to wrap - too expensive
Deda - Similar to Bontrager, good color choices - more expensive.
Sram - as someone noted above, somewhat plastic feel to it - otherwise not bad.

From comments above I may try to do a double wrap with Serfas underneath and Fizik on top - get the padding and the grip at the same time.


----------



## TBaGZ (Jun 6, 2009)

Rob_P said:


> My first attempt at bar tape!
> Fi'zi:k Microtex Dual:tape, blue and white. The ergo bump on the Ritchey Pro Biomax made it tricky...



Hmmm.... That would look good on my Fuji Team


----------



## CurbDestroyer (Mar 6, 2008)

buck-50 said:


> I like old fashioned cloth tape- it wears like iron and no matter how much I sweat, it never gets slippery.
> 
> 'Course, it's got zero padding.


I used to have some Orange, Bennoto, Celo tape than I used to roll and unroll off bar for 12 years. I got it in 1992 and it finally gave in 2004.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Tricky job for a first-timer - looks sweet on your bike!


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Not a huge fan of the two-tone tape; it's like an updated version of the 90s splash tape.

I do like the stitched tape, but it only looks good on certain bikes.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Cinelli Cork on my road bike. Fizik on my tri bike. 

I want to experiment with the Fizik though. It stays clean and lasts for so long I want to love it. I might try the gel pads or double wrapping.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

FTR said:


> Yep, I use double layers of tape on my bike.


Yea, you can double tape, pro teams do it in cobbled races.


----------



## jchick (Sep 21, 2010)

Bocephus Jones II
I don't know about the tape but I like the Whiskey!!!


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

Do any of the manufacturers make tape which grades from one colour to another as you wrap it?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Note: This is the kind of thread that folks in The Lounge have a field-day with! But @#%$! them...


WTF kind of comment is that? Great way to make friends around here!


----------



## Ridemybike (Nov 9, 2010)

I agree Cinelli tape seems to be of lesser quality now days.


----------



## snippy (Dec 27, 2009)

PigmyRacer said:


> On a related note, does anyone know where I could find purple bar tape?


Try this yet? http://tinyurl.com/2a67p47


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Arundel geko


----------



## gospastic (Nov 8, 2008)

lockwood1 said:


> WOW a lot of Fizik Microtex fans out there. I used to be one of those but since I tried Lizard Skins DSP 1.8 handlebar tape I am not going back to Fizik. This tape just simply rule it has this cushion feel very, very nice and confortable too.:thumbsup:


yes, lizard skins dsp is the best!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

rward325 said:


> WTF kind of comment is that? Great way to make friends around here!


Great way to drop in on a thread 10 months later...Friend!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I've had Fiz'ik soft touch, at least that's what I think it is, on one of my bikes. It has a suede feel to it. I like it very much, & it's lasted for 2 years and still looks great. It's black.
I bought a new Giant Defy Advanced in late spring & it came with white tape. Looked spiffy. I tried hard to keep it clean, but the Giant tape is some of the worst I've experienced. It's garbage, & I couldn't keep it clean, no matter what I tried.

I loved the way the white tape looked so I bought some Fiz'ik white tape. It's not the soft touch. It was a real PITA to wrap, partly because it's a little wide & will absolutely *NOT stretch. I've had the new white tape on for over a month & have never cleaned it. That's amazing! The stuff just doesn't get dirty. It's white for God's sake. It should be filthy by now & it looks like the day I put it on.*


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

I like Fizik Microtape and would have tried the dual colored except a guy on the Serotta forum developed a new leather tape that everyone raved about so I bought some. It looks and feels great and wears well also. I had the Fizik gel and kept that underneath the new Handlebra. Most others put hockey tape or whatever tape they have underneath the Handlebra for extra bulk and cushioning, but many use the Handlebra by itself.

http://handlebra.com/


----------



## fastfed (Jan 13, 2011)

Do you guys wrap your own? Or is it better to have a shop do it?


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

microtex the best


----------



## NewFred (Feb 4, 2011)

I want something in red that resembles leather, anyone got ideas?


----------



## clarinetcola (Sep 14, 2009)

fastfed said:


> Do you guys wrap your own? Or is it better to have a shop do it?


Just do it yourself =P The first few wraps would be dreadful, but then you'll quickly get the hang of it.

Anyone else tried Fizik's soft touch microtex? The texture is really nice and luxurious, but I think there's something wrong about that feel for bartape. I prefer the normal microtex over the soft touch. Otherwise I just have normal cork tape on my other bikes.


----------



## clarinetcola (Sep 14, 2009)

duplicate.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Fizik Bar Tape*

I have some red bar tape on my Spesh that I got along with my Fizik saddle - if it's not real leather, it sure looks and feels like it.  
Had LBS install it over the standard issue Spesh tape that was on my bike stock. Feels nicly padded.

Here's a link to a pic:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5421677535/


----------



## NewFred (Feb 4, 2011)

blake.quintero said:


> NewFred,
> The link i post above has a red bar tape as well. You may want to check it out.



Hey Blake, that red leather bar tape has some serious WOW factor!


----------



## NewFred (Feb 4, 2011)

LostViking, please photo do!


----------



## Damitletsride! (Oct 19, 2007)

*really?*



muscleendurance said:


> whatever ones in stock, its bar tape ffs!


+1...


----------



## sawx04 (Feb 5, 2011)

Even butterflies ride Fizik logo bar tape.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

I really like the Arundel tape.

I wear padded, leather palm gloves and the tape is "grippy" wet or dry.

It goes on easy, wears long and clean up is a breeze.

Good value, too.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Deda Elementi with a base of black electrical tape.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

NewFred said:


> LostViking, please photo do!


Link : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5421677535/


----------



## NewFred (Feb 4, 2011)

LostViking said:


> Link : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5421677535/



Looks nice!

I've kinda fallen in love with these http://www.dipell.com/dipell-vintage/dipell-vintage-postal-red.html red leather with a white stitch, will look awsome on my fixie with track bars.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

Specialized roubaix.....goes on real easy, Colnago a real PITA but nice finish for my nags, Prologo usual cork stuff............

I have a feeling most of these tapes come out of the same factories anyway   and are the branded............


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

As long as it is Celeste and not slippery plastic I'm fine.


----------



## berndrea (Apr 29, 2010)

profile design, no slip issues. Ok durability. I'm trying Planet Bike next, no more matching colors for me! Green Tape and yellow hoods for me!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

as for the planet bike....holy crap, that is the stretchiest tape EVER, I bet you could do both sides with one piece....seriously! not much padding tough....but real durable


----------

